# This weed is taking over the gardens this year



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

We had a few of these here and there last year in the veg garden. This year - it's trying to take over. In fact, it entirely engulfed the corn garden. I imagine it's something common but I can't ID it. Round stem, leaves have tiny hairs, grows vertical. Tiny white flowers with yellow center at the top of the growth.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Looks a lot like something I have on one place, but I don't know what it is.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I think it's this..https://www.google.com/search?q=gal...&sa=X&ei=F82GVbnPPIys-AG-6oAo&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ


----------



## mkacy (Dec 10, 2008)

look up "lambs quarter", I think its food. I found a plant and transplanted
it into my garden. there is a good picture at the link below.

http://www.theprairiehomestead.com/?s=lambs+quarters

A few years ago I had this huge garden going and was trying to get stuff
to grow well...there were these "weeds" that were just making me crazy!
Just last week I learned that those weeds that I'd pulled bushels of were
actually food (hand smacking head). it was purslane and mallow. LOL


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

chickenista, I think you may be right, mine never made it to flowering which would help with being positive about the ID.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

mkacy said:


> look up *"lambs quarter",* I think its food. I found a plant and transplanted
> it into my garden. there is a good picture at the link below.
> 
> http://www.theprairiehomestead.com/?s=lambs+quarters
> ...


I thought lambs quartet also, it does have a little white/gray in the top. A photo of a smaller sprout would help.

My wife read about Purslane the other day and wanted me to get seeds asap. I explained they were most likely in the garden and they are a lot of them.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

It's not Lamb's Quarter.
It is too limp and fuzzy and the leaves are shaped wrong and Lamb's Quarter doesn't have the aster type blossom etc..
I grow a lot of Lamb's Quarter..good eating.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

mzgarden said:


> We had a few of these here and there last year in the veg garden. This year - it's trying to take over. In fact, it entirely engulfed the corn garden. I imagine it's something common but I can't ID it. Round stem, leaves have tiny hairs, grows vertical. Tiny white flowers with yellow center at the top of the growth.


 
That is "Gallant Soldier". It's an edible herb that can be eaten cooked in soups, steamed like spinach, or eaten fresh as a salad green, or dehydrated and chopped to use as a mild flavouring herb in herbed breads and other savoury baked goods, or on roasts, meat pies and stews. 

Medicinally, the fresh leaves can be rubbed on nettle stings to eliminate the sting, and a mashed poultice or the expressed juice of the fresh plant can be used to treat wounds to stop bleeding as it helps to coagulate blood where there are deep scratches, cuts or wounds.


----------



## 258Pots (Apr 23, 2015)

mkacy said:


> look up "lambs quarter", I think its food. I found a plant and transplanted
> it into my garden. there is a good picture at the link below.
> 
> http://www.theprairiehomestead.com/?s=lambs+quarters
> ...


I am being overrun by Lambsquarter and hogweed (Amaranth), both are good table fare and I am eating it. I made "Southern Style Greens" with lambsquarters and my wife asked when I bought "greens" as she new we didn't have any, I let her eat then explained... Both my swiss chard and kale have fizzled out already, bring on the lambquarter and hogweed...


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow. Now that I know what it is, I can see it is common to entirely engulf garden spaces. While I understand it is edible for humans, it doesn't seem like the goats are willing to eat it. I understand it spreads by dropping seeds from the flower heads and it can reroot and regrow as well. The only parts of the veg garden without this, are the areas covered by the repurposed pool cover.

Thanks everyone. At least I now know my enemy.


----------



## Ozark Mountain Jewel (Jul 12, 2009)

Definitely not lambs quarters. 

It looks and soundsd like Galinsoga to me as well. 
http://www.eattheweeds.com/galinsoga-ciliata-quickweed-is-fast-food-2/


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Amaranth = Pigweed... you reaaalllyyy don't want to try to eat hogweed.


----------

